# Huperzia (Lycopodium) care?



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I absolutely love ferns, my faves being the Microgramma and Pyrrosia.  Recently I discovered Huperzia and made a very expensive impulse buy. I paid about 50 US Dollars for the specimen below and well I do not want to kill it!

So if anyone has advice I am all ears.  I would like to put it near the top of the tank I am working on. The tank is 70x50x80cm, which will be lighted with 3 20w halogen spot lamps, 2 24w T5 HO tubes and one UV lamp.

OH! Also can anyone identify this specific specimen? The shoots/stems are very thin and it resembles a little pine. The only thing listed on the website was that it is called sp. Mexico


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Maureen,
I also have this Lycopodium in two of my tanks, Ive had mixed results with it though, now it seems to be doing well in medium light with high humidity. Lyco's like humidity but they don't like their roots constantly wet. The key to your placement will be humidity if you mist quite often with a fair amount of drying/air movement you should be OK.
Also this is the only name that I'm aware of.
Andy


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Maureen,
> I also have this Lycopodium in two of my tanks, Ive had mixed results with it though, now it seems to be doing well in medium light with high humidity. Lyco's like humidity but they don't like their roots constantly wet. The key to your placement will be humidity if you mist quite often with a fair amount of drying/air movement you should be OK.
> Also this is the only name that I'm aware of.
> Andy


Thanks Andy! With that all said, I will place it a pinch lower than originally planned.


----------

